# Autocruise Starstream faults? -looking to buy one



## Johnboy56 (11 mo ago)

Hi all, newbie here, looking to buy an Autocruise Starstream. 1st Motorhome, please can you enlighten me as to any stock faults?

Cheers, Johnboy56


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe the answer is none, Johnboy! (tho I doubt it!)

Welcome to the forum, just giving your post a bump.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

New or used?


----------

